# Does flexing harden/define the muscle?



## Flex (Feb 10, 2004)

This may be a stupid question, but in BB they're are many "stupid" questions that seem stupid until you learn the answer. 

anyways, do you gain definition/muscle hardness by flexing? 

i've heard it both ways (yes you do/no you don't). 

i notice that when i do flex, the muscles start coming in clearer (over time of course). is that just psychological (in other words, am i just losing bodyfat) or is it real?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 10, 2004)

I dont think it neccesarily does either, but I do think it improves your mind/muscle connection as your able to flex harder, the better mental connection. I notice if I practice flexing, say, my pecs, then I can get a better squeeze at the top of my bench routine. I think it also has to do with how MUCH muscle you have.

But, I havent read anything on it that would specifically say either way.


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2004)

flexing is a big help.  it teaches you how to control your muscles which helps achieve the mind-muscle connection...


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2004)

cuz i mean i've been flexing my upper pecs by kinda squeezing together my arms kinda high (as if i was hugging a 7ft tall chick)k, and i dont know if its psychological, but i def. see more definition in my upper chest....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

I think that most people that pose will tell you its hard work, and like a workout in itself.  Therefor it leads me to believe that YES, it can help to define the muscle.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 11, 2004)

Flex...

how often you flex, and when?

man if flexing works at giving you more muscle definition i'ma give that a go!

holla at me on PM or whateva!

peace


----------



## andyo (Feb 11, 2004)

I have found throughout my training that flexing the muscle worked immediately post-set helps bring out the vascularity and hardness.

I have also seen a bit more of definition pre-contest. Good Workout in itself, but not all you should be doing.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

well from doing 2 hour sessions of posing practicing(non stop flexing) I can defintly tell you that from my opinon is DOES help to harden muscle.. brings blood to the muscle tissues, get a darn good pump on and very vascualr. lol


----------



## ghost (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by andyo *_
> I have found throughout my training that flexing the muscle worked immediately post-set helps bring out the vascularity and hardness.
> 
> I have also seen a bit more of definition pre-contest. Good Workout in itself, but not all you should be doing.


 
I agree with andyo.


----------



## Flex (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by andyo *_
> Good Workout in itself, but not all you should be doing.



obviously bro haha.

you gotta have muscle to flex it


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 11, 2004)

A bit off subject, but I was reading the "cycles for pennies" article by DC and he uses a stretching techniques after each bodypart.  For instance after hitting his chest (he uses beyond failure training, one set max) he grabs some dumbells and holds them in the furthest stretched position for 60 seconds.  I did this with light dumbells and all I can say is "OUCH". It was extremely exahausting and as much mentally painful as physical.  He does an extremely painful stretch after each bodypart, and he claims it helps bring out the fullness in his muscles (over time of course), so I have been using these techiniques, and if anything, it has helped my flexibiltiy quite a bit.


----------



## Flex (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> Flex...
> 
> how often you flex, and when?
> ...



ya bro. i flex b/w each set, and when i get home...


----------



## plouffe (Feb 12, 2004)

*Isometrics.* I believe it'll help you out. You're not gonna get huge from only flexing, but any extra blood flow in the muscle will help you out someway.


----------

